# por lo que



## Lemon Squeezy

Hola a todos, 

Tengo una pregunta, "por lo que" significa lo mismo como "por lo cual" o no?  
No sé como traducir "por lo que" en francés...

ayudame, por favoooor !!


----------



## Domtom

-
Depend, voyons quelques exemples:

Por lo que he visto......Suivant ce que j’ai vu

Mataste, por lo que estás en deuda con la Justicia....Tu as tué, donc tu as une dette envers la Justice

Por lo que a mí respecta, nunca me prostituiré....En ce qui me concerne, je ne me prostituirai jamais.

Por lo que dicen, es malo........D'après ce qu'ils disent, il est méchant

No lo hacemos más, por lo que pedimos un premio…..Nous ne le faisons plus et c’est pourquoi nous demandons une récompense.

Por lo cual....ce qui fait que, si bien que, c'est pourquoi, par conséquent, donc (Grand Larousse)

Lo grabaron, por lo cual pude verlo.....Ils l’ont enregistré, par conséquent j’ai pu le voir.


----------



## Lemon Squeezy

Gracias por darme los diferentes sentidos que existen, entiendo mejor ahora.
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Pauloba

Hola,

Buenas noches a todos.Agredeceria que alguien me ayudara con esta fracesita:

"*Por lo que* veo no te ha gustado su reaccion".

Este por lo que, como se traduciria?

Gracias de antemano.

Paula


----------



## Paquita

familier = à ce que je vois
plus correct = apparemment, d'après ce que je vois, d'après ce que je peux constater


----------



## He-Man

¡Hola a todos!

Una consulta, ¿Cómo traducirían en francés la frase "por lo que he escuchado" o "por lo que sé"? 

Ejemplo: "Por lo que he escuchado/ Por lo que sé, ellos comprarán una nueva casa".

Muchas gracias.


----------



## feeskaa

Hola y bienvenido!!
Por lo que se, se puede decir "d'après ce que j'ai entendu" ou "à ce que je sache" ou tout simplement "à ma connaissance".
Un saludo


----------



## Maribsb

¡Hola a todos!

Me podrían ayudar a traducir "por lo que estando a las atribuciones conferidas", el contexto es el siguiente:

"...debiendo ordenarse además su inscripción en el registro civil, en atención a lo previsto por el artículo 48 de la ley 26497, *por lo que estando a las atribuciones conferidas *al Juzgado, y de conformidad al inciso a) del artículo..."

Gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Una posible opción: 
, compte tenu des attributions conférées au...


----------



## ginem

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos
​
Los datos personales de la parte compareciente formaran parte de los ficheros automatizados existentes en la Notaria, con la finalidad de formalizar este instrumento, su facturacion y seguimiento posterior, por lo que su aportacion es obligatoria.

Que signifie por lo que ici ?

Merci d avance.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

"Por lo que" exprime ici un rapport de cause à effet : par conséquent, donc, en vertu de quoi, c'est pourquoi...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ginem

ok merci beaucoup ...

biz


----------



## strastib

Cette discussion est très interessante, mais du coup, je ne vois pas comment traduire:

"(no habian visto el programa o lo abandonaron antes de terminar) por lo que prefirieron no opinar."

ils n'avaient pas regardé l'émission ou du moins pas en entier,  *ou* ils ont préféré ne pas donner leur avis. 

merci d'avance!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

strastib said:


> Cette discussion est très interessante, mais du coup, je ne vois pas comment traduire:
> 
> "(no habian visto el programa o lo abandonaron antes de terminar) por lo que prefirieron no opinar."
> 
> ils n'avaient pas regardé l'émission ou du moins pas en entier, *ou* ils ont préféré ne pas donner leur avis.
> 
> merci d'avance!


...*raison pour laquelle ils*...


----------



## strastib

muchas gracias


----------



## Loredon

Muy buenos días para todos:

"Por lo que nunca" :à condition que?
He aquí el texto de Idelfonso Falcones:

<<Piensa que si el veguer ha dado el visto bueno a la llamada, lo hace en nombre de la cuidad pero también en el del rey, *por lo que nunca* _*hay *_que pelear contra las tropas reales>> 

*à condition que jamais* il faille se battre contre les troupes royales ?

 Ne manque-t-il pas un subjonctif? Ou bien ma traduction est complètement erronée.

Gracias por su aclaración.

Cordialmente,

Loredon


----------



## Pohana

Loredon said:


> .... *por lo que nunca* _*hay *_que pelear contra las ...



...c'est pour cela qu'il ne faut jamais se battre...
... donc il ne faudrait jamais se battre...

À +
Pohana


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Otra:

..., *raison pour laquelle il ne faut jamais*...


----------



## Loredon

¡ Muchas Gracias Victor por tu aclaración, así como Pohana!
Ceci explique alors, l'absence du subjonctif!
Cordialmente, 
Loredon


----------



## KathyRD

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Comment pourrait- on traduire l'expression suivante:

- Que mi estado civil actual es soltero, *por lo que* nunca he contraido matrimonio en RD...

Je propose: "que mon état civil actuel est CELIBATAIRE, *de ce fait* je n’ai jamais été marié en RD"


----------



## Mariana V

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Holaa estoy haciendo una redaccion pero no he logrado poner estar parte, como se diria en frances _por lo que fue muy intersante?
Graciaas_

La oracion completa seria _Maria y yo cumplimos el mismo dia y ese año lo celebramos juntas por lo que fue muy divertido
_


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mariana V:

Una idea: ... et on s'est *donc* bien amusés.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ginem

*Nueva pregunta*​
Bonjour, comment comprenez-vous "por lo que" ici ?

Antes de comparar las marcas enfrentadas debe tenerse en cuenta que las marcas
anteriores están registradas en España y que los productos en relación con los
cuales podría existir un riesgo de confusión se dirigen al público en general, *por lo
que* el consumidor de referencia es el consumidor medio español y será la impresión
que los signos produzcan en dicho público y su significado y pronunciación en
español los elementos relevantes para la comparación de los signos.


----------



## Paquita

En principe, cela devrait signifier "c'est la raison pour laquelle" ... (comme indiqué dans le fil auquel j'ai fusionné ta question)  mais j'avoue que, sans contexte, j'ai du mal à suivre le raisonnement...


----------



## elroy

*Nueva pregunta*​
¡Hola!

El presidente del bloque de senadores del Frente para la Victoria (FpV), Miguel Ángel Pichetto, reprobó la mirada "chiquita, sesgada y sectaria" de los kirchneristas que critican todo lo que hace el Gobierno, *por lo que* consideró que "salir a llenar plazas con discursos incendiarios no es el camino".

Pichetto cuestionó a los kirchneristas que critican todo lo que hace el gobierno   : : Diario El Litoral - Santa Fe - Argentina : :

¿Cómo se traduciría "por lo que" en este contexto? ¿Hay un equivalente francés o hay que expresarlo de otra manera?

¡Gracias!


----------

